# Looking for work in Spain - Work Wanted



## xabiaxica

This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work. *All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY *- no personal details must be included in the posts. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM. *The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.*

This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves _to_ companies.

Also, individuals looking for work must be legally permitted to do so -ie., they must have work permits where required

If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.

*All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:

NAME:
OCCUPATION:
EXPERIENCE:
AVAILABILITY:
LOCATION:

*

for example:

*Name:* xabiachica
*Occupation:* waitress or bar work
*Experience:* qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
*Availability:*immediately 7 days a week
*Location:*Valencia to Alicante, will travel

*for jobs offered*

*POSITION:
COMPANY NAME:
LOCATION:
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
WHEN AVAILABLE:
GUIDE SALARY:
*




Just to reiterate - this is NOT a discussion thread

btw - I'm not actually a waitress looking for work 

*Companies* wishing to advertise should upgrade to Premium Membership & follow this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/


----------



## lauramcg

*looking for work*

(Am I putting this in the right place sorry? )

Name: Laura McGuinness
Occupation: Waitress, Bar Person & Make-up Artist
Experience: Qualified NVQ Level 2, HNC & HND Make-up Artistry (5yrs exp. Make-up) (8yrs exp. Bar)
Availability: Immediately 7 days a week
Location: Alicante, City Centre


----------



## lisaray4

Name: Lisa Ray
Occupation: Domestic assistant 
Experiance: NHS trained with 5 years experiance in cleaning hospitals from wards to departments to operating theaters
Avalibility: within the next few months 
Location: Benlamadina


----------



## Sophie.H.

*Looking for Work*

I am looking for work in the Valencia region, (but also Dénia and Javea area)

*Name:* Sophie.H.
*Occupation*: Just finished studies / Masters in Tourism Management and Development - Teaching english and french
*Experience*: Various student placements (approximately1 year in total)
*Availability*: Immediate /looking for a full time job
*Location:* Gandia, Valencia


----------



## karlosthechef

*Chef with 20yrs experience*

karl centenera
chef
20 yrs experience at rosette and michilin star levels
availabale straightaway
based in fuengirola but can travel


----------



## mainmon

*Hgv 1 driver*

Jeff alstead
30 NYEARS DRIVING CLASS 1
looking for class 1 work locally
IMMEDIATE START
based in albetera


----------



## brendanbrady

Name: Brendan Brady
Occupation: Motor Dealer Principal but skills can be applied to many applications
Experience: 22 years
Availability: 3 weeks
Location: Benahavis


----------



## dalyvilla

Name: Stephen Daly
Occupation: Bar staff / customer service supervisor / banking
Experience: nearly 3yrs bar experience / 2 1/2 yrs banking exp
Availability: Mid May 2012
Location: Benalmadena


----------



## IamChyno

Name: Nasser Shorbaji
Occupation: Bart Staff, Copy-writing and Research, Banking 
Experience: Bartender, BA in Banking and Finance, Junior Treasurer, Accountant, Copywriter and Researcher at Beirut<dot>com
Availability: Immediately 
Location: Near Placa Joan Carles I, Barcelona


----------



## theherreras

Name: Miguel Herrera
Occupation: Video/film Editor / Media professional / Producer / Photographer with kit / Bar Manager
Experience: 11 years broadcast & corporate TV - Avid / FCP / Adobe CS5 / Camera ops. 
Availability: Mid decemeber
Location: Torrevieja Area - Travel 50 ish KM's around


----------



## suefitzu

Im currently looking for work. 

Suzanne Fitzhugh
Bar/Waitress/Hotel work
10 years experiance
Marbella Area
Availability Jan 2012

Thanks


----------



## curlyclaire

Claire G
English Teacher
5 yrs experience
Andalucia or Valencia region
Availablility Jan 2012


----------



## tracy2707

Name: Colin Laskowski
Occupation: Mechanic
Experience: Been in family scrap business since age of 5 so learnt about cars early, took NVQ 1,2,3 in my teenage years and have been in the business ever since (I am 36 years old). I currently work for ford as a master technician on transits.
Availability: As soon as I get a job we are moving out there.
Location:Fuerteventura


----------



## Heston

Name: Andy
Occupation: Anything Considered
Experience: HGV2 Driver, Mechanic, Farmer, Construction Laborer, English Teaching, IT Help Desk, Customer Service, Hotel and Bar Supervisor
Availability: Immediately 
Location: Logrono, La Rioja


----------



## MayDay144

NAME: Yvonne Dawson 
OCCUPATION: Customer Service Rep, Executive/Domestic Assistant, Tourism and Hospitality Management 
EXPERIENCE: 3 Years 
AVAILABILTY: As soon as possible
LOCATION: Barcelona


----------



## J T SYNAN

Name: Megan K Carson
Occupation: Child Carer/ Nannny
Experience: NVQ Qualified Child Care Assistant
Location: Calahonda, Mijas
Availability: Moving to Spain as of 26/01/2012. Looking for Full time work ASAP. Willing to cover anywhere from Manilva to Malaga.


----------



## ste942000

NAME: Stephen Smith
OCCUPATION: Bar/Waiting/Hotel reception work
EXPERIENCE: Years of experience in all 3 areas (Qualifications in People Management/NVQ in Business Administration)
AVAILABILTY: Immediately - 7 days a week
LOCATION: Playa del Ingles


----------



## crameika

*Looking for Work*

NAME: Fernando Ortiz
OCCUPATION: Retail Management/Customer Service
EXPERIENCE: 12 years in retail/customer service in diverse retail companies; 4 years management experience. Bilingual (Spanish.)
AVAILABILTY: When needed (very soon to several months in the future.) Any day of the week, any time of day.
LOCATION: Anywhere. (I have not moved to Spain yet, so I will find a place where I find work.)


----------



## Seb*

NAME: Sebastian B
OCCUPATION: anything, IT, waiting, chef, gardening, sales, cleaning, driving
EXPERIENCE: extensive IT and catering experience
AVAILABILTY: immediatly, all week - all day
LOCATION: Benissa/Moraira/Calpe/Javea/Denia and surrounding areas on the Costa Blanca

Im fluent in English, native German with basic French and Spanish. Very flexible.


----------



## Emma_G

*Qualified Teacher for tutoring*

*NAME:* Emma

*OCCUPATION:* Primary School Teacher and/or Tutor
*
EXPERIENCE:* Have had experience teaching the British National Curriculum at a Primary level both as a Class Teacher and a Supply Teacher working with a variety of age-groups.

*AVAILABILTY:* My hours are flexible, and I can work around school hours, should any Expat families wish their children to continue their child's study of the British National Curriculum around their current education. I am also available for English Language Tutoring and have a basic but growing understanding of the Spanish Language. 

*LOCATION:* Javea, Denia, Mororia and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Simone81

NAME: Simon

OCCUPATION Football Coach, English Teacher, Barman and experienced Administrator

EXPERIENCE: 14 years Admin experience, football coaching in New York City, New to English Teaching and previous Bar experience. Very personable and outgoing. Hard worker who is also open to new challenges!

AVAILABILTY: Immediatly. Full Residencia and NIE. Flexible and can travel. 

LOCATION: Benalmadena, Fuengirola, Arroyo De La Miel. On Train line from Malaga to Fuengirola.


----------



## dwhitzer

*American Looking for Work in Spain*

NAMEaniel Whitzer
OCCUPATION: Marketing, Business, Music, Management, Events, Promotion
EXPERIENCE:Masters Degree: Cultural Management: Music Management and Promotions, Bachelors Degree: Humanities/ Social Sciences: Business and History, Associate Degree: Recording Arts, Worked at Premium Music Solutions Jazz Label for over a year as Personal Assistant
AVAILABILTY: Immediately, 7 days a week
LOCATION: Anywhere in Spain


----------



## bizylizy

*Agri work*

NAME: Liz
OCCUPATION: Horticulturalist/Researcher/Technical or Quality Manager/Gardening
EXPERIENCE: 30 years - nursery production, food management, fresh produce, research in horticulture, landscaping/gardening/consultant, writing, lecturing
AVAILABILITY: March
LOCATION: Can move around in any part of Spain

/SNIP/


----------



## simonsaysjapan

Name: Simon Doherty
Occupation: Japanese Business Development Specialist, Japanese Translator, English & Japanese Lecturer.
Experience: 15 years in Japan (Toyota, Panasonic etc as consultant), BA(Hons) International Business & Japanese. MA in Advanced Japanese Studies.
Available: Immediately
Location: Marbella

/SNIP/


----------



## LisaMonaSmile

*Help needed*

POSITION: Someone to help me to clean my flat (new entry)
LOCATION: Benidorm, Rincón de Loix
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: someone who knows how to clean of course, ... Cleaning stuff is provided!
WHEN AVAILABLE: Saterday 17th of March 2012 from 10AM
GUIDE SALARY: € 8 EUR/hour


Regards,

Lisa


----------



## move2dance

*job search*

NAME: rene schmidt
OCCUPATION: Tech support (apple), 
EXPERIENCE: Bar Management, Tech Support (call center), Sales, DJ (Pacha Club and many other international Clubs and lounges)
AVAILABILTY: 4 weeks notice time
LOCATION: Spain (coast), Islands


----------



## MaidenScotland

POSITION: Sales person in a ferreterria/ fancy goods,/bicycle hire
LOCATION: Gran Alacant
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Good working knowledge of Spanish. DIY interest.
WHEN AVAILABLE: TBD
GUIDE SALARY: TBD... the job will be legal and SS paid.


----------



## Rebecca Ives

NAME: Rebecca Ives
OCCUPATION: *Transport Logistics, Admin/Secretarial,* *Bar Work, Cleaning, Club Rep - Will Turn my hand to any job*. 
EXPERIENCE: Have lots of experience working in the waste industry in the uk. Have worked in numberous admin posts and have also worked in Bars and Clubs while I was studying. I am a very quick learner and will put all of my effort into any job that I am offered. My family live in Benalmadena Puelbo and that is the reason I am moving to Spain. 
AVAILABILTY: From 16th April onwards 
LOCATION: Benalmadena - can travel.


----------



## Rae42

name: Rae
occupation: pastry chef and cake decorator
experience: 2 years pastry chef & cake decorator experience. Baking & Pastry School - The International Culinary School in South Carolina. In addition, 6 years business experience. BSBA in Marketing and BSBA in Finance Real Estate from the University of Denver (Colorado, USA), Daniels College of Business. Languages: English, Spanish
availability: Will work 7 days a week, will need work visa 
location: USA, will travel to Spain upon request


----------



## CBR49

*Experienced chef wanted*

POSITION: Head chef for new restaurant opening June 2012
COMPANY NAME:costa restaurants
LOCATION:Orihuela costa
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: must be experienced and well versed in european and gastropub cuisine
WHEN AVAILABLE:1/06/2012
GUIDE SALARY: negotiable. Full time contract, permanant position


----------



## griff-1984

*Benidorm,Alicante*

NAME: MARK GRIFFITHS

OCCUPATION: NHS Health care assistant

EXPERIENCE: Customer service based roles, office based roles, Health care sector/Mental health anything considered.

I am a very easy going and helpfull person who really wants to move to benidorm where my mum lives. I have a partner and 3 children who will be looking and coming out in the near future providing i can find an appropiate job etc. English is my only language but will be learning spanish as quickly as i can.

AVAILABILTY: End of April

LOCATION: Benidorm, Alicante


----------



## londonlad

NAME:Neil Jonesbester
OCCUPATION:Travel/Customer service/ Telephone sale/service
EXPERIENCE:25 years of airline/airport/business travel experience
AVAILABILTY:torrevieja to alicante//even have an office at home in spain 
LOCATION:La Mata, Torrevieja


----------



## Lowestoftis

Name: Diane
Occupation: Nurse Practitioner
Experience: 30 years
Availability: January 2013
Location: Lanzarote


----------



## sgaldo

NAME: Sean Manuel Galdo
OCCUPATION: English Teacher - All ages, all levels
EXPERIENCE: 6+ years. Master's degree.
AVAILABILTY: July/August and beyond
LOCATION: Granada


----------



## RRGrove

*Audio/Music*

NAME: Devin
OCCUPATION: Sound Engineer (Audio Mixing), Sound system Installation, Music Arranger, Pianist
EXPERIENCE: 15 years of professional sound engineering experience, Degree in Music, 18 years of piano performance experience (including many awards, and extensive study in college).
AVAILABILTY: August
LOCATION: Barcelona


----------



## señorgringo

POSITION: Driver & Translator (English/Spanish)
COMPANY NAME: n/a
LOCATION: Navarra, Zaragoza, Lleida, Huesca, maybe La Rioja area
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: English and a functioning car with insurance
WHEN AVAILABLE: 2012-04-09
GUIDE SALARY: hourly rate (to be negotiated)


----------



## Canuck16

Name: Priti
Occupation: Lawyer (from Canada), Chemist, Pre-school teacher. 
Experience: 6 years (lawyer). Worked as a chemist and as a pre-school teacher for ~ 2.5 years. B.Sc., LL.B
Availability: Immediately. 
Location: Barcelona. 

For jobs offered.


----------



## pittstop

NAME: Steven Hilton
OCCUPATION: Freelance Writer (English); Administrator; Teacher (English as a foreign language)
EXPERIENCE: As a writer, non, purely a hobby; as an administrator 10 years working for a large insurance company; as a teacher 3 years private 1 to 1 classes and some classroom experience (TEFL certified)
AVAILABILITY: Until mid August 2012, from September 2012.
LOCATION: Gandia, Valencia, Spain


----------



## markyates

NAME: Mark Yates
OCCUPATION: Bar Staff/Supervisor, Waiting, Telemarketer
EXPERIENCE: 8 years of bar/waiting work (managed 3 pubs); 6 months of telemarketing
AVAILABILTY: Immediate
LOCATION: Southern Spain


----------



## bmstorm13

*profesora de Ingles*

NAME:Bianca McKenzie

OCCUPATION:Language Assistant, Tutor (english), English teacher
manager, supervisor

EXPERIENCE:1 year as primary english teacher, 1.5 years as project manager, 4 years as receptionist/office manager/administrative assistant

AVAILABILTY:full availability june to september

LOCATION: ANYWHERE IN SPAIN (south) Currently Murcia, looking to relocate

I'm looking for any english teaching positions, monitors, councelor, advisors, tutors, etc. thanks


----------



## liamandbonnie

NAME: Liam Bracken
OCCUPATION: Sales agent / Trainee coaching experience/ Care work.
EXPERIENCE: 1 year for a telesales company selling car/house insurance. Coached children aged 5-11. Looked after children at a youth centre. Electricians apprentice. Foresting work. Building labourer. Working with vulnerable adults. 
AVAILABILTY: As soon as moved to Marbella. (any offers welcome, CV upon request.)
LOCATION: In the process of moving to Marbella


NAME: Bonnie Lofts
OCCUPATION: Beautician 5+ years exp 
EXPERIENCE: Pedicurist, manicurist, make-up artist, massage technician, nail technician, spray tans, electrolysis, facials, waxing/ hair removal, holistic treatments, bar work in Tenerife, equestrian experience.
AVAILABILITY: As soon as moved to Marbella. (any offers welcome, CV upon request.)
LOCATION: In the process of moving to Marbella


----------



## JJnilla

NAME: Jackie
OCCUPATION: PA, Administrator, Bookkeeper, Receptionist
EXPERIENCE: More than 10 years in these areas.
AVAILABILTY: 2 weeks notice
LOCATION: Murcia/ Torrevija/ Alicante. 

I don't have 5 posts yet, but hopefully that'll happen real soon.


----------



## Aileen&Hazel

Name: Aileen Johnston BA
Occupation: Careers Counsellor and Adviser 
Experience: BA in Mental Health and the Community, Postgraduate Level 6 NVQ in Careers Guidance, many years experience as a careers adviser and in education learning support.
Availability: September onwards, 1-5 days a week
Location: Southern Costa Blanca (approximately)


----------



## tracy2707

Name: Colin Laskowski
Occupation: Car/Van Technician
Experiance: I have been working in the mechanic industry for 20 years (more if you include family business), I have NVQ qualifications and currently work at Ford as a van technician.
Availability: As soon as a job is offered I will be over
Location: Currently in UK but in process of moving to Tenerife


----------



## arod89

NAME: Amanda Rodriguez
OCCUPATION: Graduate student
EXPERIENCE: Research Masters in Social Psychology; heritage speaker of Spanish, proficient in German. Knowledge of MS Word, Powerpoint, and Excel; SPSS, statistics, mathematics; experience living abroad in 2 other countries
AVAILABILTY: immediately 
LOCATION: Miami to Spain, able to relocate


----------



## Manin_bcn

*Name: David Phillips
Occupation: Registered Nurse (Adult). Cambridge (CELTA) English teacher
Experience: UK NHS as Senior Nurse/Senior Nurse Mgr/Asst Dir of Nursing (1993). English teacher in Barcelona - all levels, plus Business English (2010). Native English plus intermediate Spanish speaker.
Availability: Immediate 
Location:* Currently Barcelona but relocating to Altea/Albir/Campomanes on 1st October 2012


----------



## Nicky1970

*Work Wanted*

*NAME: * Nicola Easton
*OCCUPATION:* Office worker/ bookkeeper
*EXPERIENCE: * Varied office-based duties, including bookeeping (qualified AAT), payroll, good working knowledge of Sage, QuickBooks, VT transaction, Open Office, Microsoft Office (Small Business), email marketing packages, data input and CRM managed websites. 
*AVAILABILTY: August 2012 onwards.
LOCATION:* Benalmadena, Torremilinos, Fuengirola


----------



## johnthe bear

*Work*

Maid wanted for domestic duties in Marbella must speak good English.Pay and hours to be arranged.


----------



## TinaB

*Husband looking for full time position as long distance lorry driver*

NAME: Brian Williams
OCCUPATION: Class 1 HGV Driver
EXPERIENCE: 20 years
AVAILABILTY: Immediately
LOCATION: Malaga, Granada, Almeria, Alicante. Don't mind travelling or relocating.


----------



## sketchpad43

NAME:stephen brooks
OCCUPATION:cleaner,warehouse,removals,most other work considered
EXPERIENCE:7 years contract cleaning 15 years in warehouse enviroment
AVAILABILTY:as soon as possible
LOCATIONalharin elgrande


----------



## sisterslk

*Caretaker wanted*

POSITION: Caretaker for apartment
COMPANY NAME:
LOCATION: Algarrobo Costa del Sol
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: To take care of our apartment whilst we are in UK. Check on apartment after rentals have left. Suit retired person
WHEN AVAILABLE: From September 2012
GUIDE SALARY: TBA

Please contact Gary and Nikki


----------



## gfnc

NAME: Andres
OCCUPATION: Engineer, Student
EXPERIENCE: 2 yrs as biomedical engineer; 3 months as office assistant for a writer, 3 years as receptionist/assistant for a university residency, 1 yr as an office assistant for public office.
AVAILABILITY: Immediate.
LOCATION: Madrid.

Looking for work while I am finishing my degree to support myself. Fully bilingual English/Spanish. Can work up to 20 hours officially. Pretty much open for any type of work (unless it involves driving, since I don't have a driver's license or car here).


----------



## bwestella

Name: 
Ben

Occupation: 
Accounts assistant

Qualifications/Experience:
Association of Accounting Technicians (AAT) part qualified (passed all exams first time)
BTEC Level 3 Diploma in Business (2 A levels at top marks)
HABC Level 2 in Health and safety in the workplace 
City and Guilds Level 2 NVQ in Food manufacture – production control skills
Edexcel BTEC National award in sport
City and Guilds Level 2 Key Skills in Communication
City and Guilds Level 1 NVQ in Food manufacture
CIEH Level 2 Award in Food Safety for Manufacturing
Manual handling awareness course

Accounts assistant since early 2012
Previously warehouse supervisor and production team leader
Currently learning Spanish, intermediate Italian.

Availability: 
Immediately, Monday to Saturday

Location: Currently East Yorkshire, UK but willing to relocate to Spain immediately if the right role is found.


----------



## Lolito

NAME: Jose
OCCUPATION: Accounts/Admin
EXPERIENCE: 16 years experience working in accounts for various Local Government offices in London.
AVAILABILITY: Immediate.
LOCATION: Gandia/Oliva/Valencia.

Mind you, anything goes as it happens.


----------



## Cazzy

*Job offered*

NAME: Caz Barnes
OCCUPATION: TEFL or equivalent to teach English part time (may become full time once the school becomes more established ) in a new language school. 
EXPERIENCE: Young person with TEFL or equivalent who can drive and has a car.
AVAILABILITY: From October (part time)
LOCATION: Ecija, Sevilla, Andalucia


----------



## osmond_2001

Name: Adam
Occupation: Kitchen Porter 
Experience: 3 years experience, references available
Availability: 7 days a week (currently in the UK looking to work winter season Sept - May
Location: canary islands (any)


----------



## mattt.mcgrail

NAME: Matthew McGrail
OCCUPATION: Electrical engineer (but willing to do any work)
EXPERIENCE: 5years out of uni, 27yo
AVAILABILTY: October
LOCATION: Madrid, or other


----------



## spid77

*School Administration*

Name: Michael Harris
Occupation: School Administration / Principal
Experiance: Worked in the American Public Education System for 15 years. Teacher, School Administration, Technology Specialists
Valibility: February 2013
Location: Malaga


----------



## lexynsuz

*hgv2 driver/ removals hard worker*

NAME: Lexy Stewart
OCCUPATION: Driver hgv 2 / removals porter
EXPERIENCE: worked for several removals companies for last few years,cv available
AVAILABILTY: from now
LOCATION: Alhaurin el Grande


----------



## Malc84

NAME:Mal James
OCCUPATION:Looking for Fitness Instructor type work in Hotels/Gyms Mallorca seasonal or year round
EXPERIENCE: NVQ Level 2 Fitness Instructor Lvl 3 Personal Trainer
11 years experience from Gyms, freelance PT and Boot Camps
Immediately
LOCATION: Puerto de Pollensa


----------



## edainimperial

*English Teacher looking for work*

NAME: Rich
OCCUPATION: English Teacher 
EXPERIENCE: 7 yearsPGCE & TESOL qualified, teaching in UK and abroad in Spain and UAE.
AVAILABILTY: Available for work now, having just returned from UAE.
LOCATION:UK but can relocate immediately.


----------



## steve brooker

Name : Steve Brooker
Occupation : timber importer/builders merchant
Experience : 10 years with major merchant, 8 years exp on building sites, 6 years exp. in security
Availability : immediately
Location : la linea/gibraltar


----------



## Naythan

*Andalucia-Trade Work For Room+Board*

NAME: Naythan

OCCUPATION: Maintenance+Repairs, Electrician, Computer Tech, Teacher and Cook. Custom designed computer based classes for _HOMESCHOOLERS_, teens and adults.:ranger:

EXPERIENCE: Uni-educated. Many yrs exp in commercial property management. Veteran TEFL teacher at VaughanTown and Pueblo Ingles. Recently built an off the grid music rehearsal studio in the Alpujarra, a 1yr project. From an empty shell cabin I beganre-wiring to laying the floor to installing a 10K genny to installing a dozen amps and all the other recording/fx/monitor systems to hanging 27 guitars on the walls. PM me for a link to my CV website with pics of the studio.

AVAILABILITY: Seeking a live-in position, to trade work for room+meals. Can begin on a week notice. Currently in Nerja area.

LOCATION: Will work anywhere in Southern Spain. Alternative communities are encouraged to inquire!


----------



## livoshka

NAME: Olivia
OCCUPATION: Artist - Open for commission work - Painting, drawing: specialized in portraiture but can do any request. I work in both traditional mediums (charcoal, graphite, pastel, acrylic paint, ink) and digital painting. Contact me for sample work & estimates. 
EXPERIENCE: Fine Arts Student
AVAILABILTY: Online, any time. Finished piece can be delivered upon request
LOCATION: Online/Pontevedra


----------



## gerdener

NAMEavid McFarlane
OCCUPATION:gardener/labourer/wharehouse + anything else considered.
EXPERIENCEver 20 years experience in horticulture (domestic,urban and community)both in England and Spain+vairous years working in building industry and wharehouse work.
certificates: extendable forklift,pesticide,c&g roofing.basic but working knowledge of spanish and understanding (depending on accent) gallego.
AVAILABILTY:new year 2013 (or sooner depending on personal buisness)
LOCATION:Galicia,Asturias,Cantabria.(currently in Lugo coast)


----------



## kateyloulou

*The job hunt is on!*

NAME: Katey Lawson
OCCUPATION: Dental Nurse, Receptionist, Practice Manager, Administrator, Personal Assistant, Events co-ordinator, Recruitment consultant, Social Media whizz, would consider any position
EXPERIENCE: 10 years
AVAILABILTY: 3 weeks (I am in Spain between 13th-25th Oct for meetings)
LOCATION: San Juan de los Terreros Travel to: Aguilas, Mazzaron, Lorca, Puerto Lumbreras, Huercal Overa, Vera, Mojacar, Cuavas de Almanzora, Garrucha


----------



## hubcap

Name: Andy
Occupation: Anything Considered
Experience: HGV2 Driver, Mechanic
Availability: Immediately
Location: Marbella


----------



## curlyclaire

*English Teacher available*

Claire G
English Teacher with CELTA and PGCE
2 years + EFL experience, including Spain and UK
5 years secondary English Teacher experience UK
Coming to Spain 17 November 2012, available immediately


----------



## Matthew Critchley

*I am looking for work*

*Name:* Matthew Critchley
*Occupation:* Painter/Decorator/Gardener/General Maintenance/Labourer/Cleaner/English Teacher/Administrator/Secretary/Receptionist/Bar Staff/Waiter/Musician/Event Organiser/Promoter in all areas (Social media etc)/Graphic Designer (Posters/fliers/adverts)/Proof Reader
*Experience:* Many years of experience in all areas, portfolio available upon request
*Availability:* Immediately/7 days a week
*Location:* Malaga/Costa Del Sol and surrounding areas


----------



## mr_madonna007

*Offered - House Repairs*

(I hope I've posted this correctly)

Offered


POSITION: General Builder
COMPANY NAME: Not a company
LOCATION: Cebolla, Toledo, Spain
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Fully Certified Builder with CV of work.
WHEN AVAILABLE: March/April 2013
GUIDE SALARY: To be discussed.

House in Cebolla, Spain. Needs walls re-skimming and some ceiling repairs. New tiles laid on all floors, and possibly tiles on various walls (kitchen/bathroom area). A new bathroom, kitchen cabinets and kitchen sink to be fitted. This work will start next year around march/april 2013 when the weather is warmer. The property has no electricity or water at this time. The person(s) who accepts this work will provide a written quote for all materials and labour included. If the quote is acceptable, a contract will be drawn up for this fixed price. Only 10% will be paid for LABOUR and the rest on completion of the work.


----------



## fernandeja30

NAME: Jose Fernandez
OCCUPATION: Teacher
EXPERIENCE: 8 years in the US
AVAILABILITY: June 2013
LOCATION: flexible


----------



## WildZer0

Name: James Holtom
Occupation: Freelance Designer - Web Design, Brand Design & Motion Design
Experience: 6 years industry experience, Adobe Creative Suite
Availability: Now
Location: Gibraltar, happy to work remotely


----------



## LeonaH3

NAME: Leona Hinds
OCCUPATION: Erasmus student
EXPERIENCE: 1 yr English teaching in Chile, 1 yr swimming teaching, Qualified lifeguard, basketball referee, 5 months proofreading
AVAILABILITY: September 2013
LOCATION: any


----------



## Buttons182

POSITION: Spanish tutor
COMPANY NAME: n/a
LOCATION: Malaga or that area
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: negotiable
WHEN AVAILABLE: the next month subject to personal circumstances
GUIDE SALARY:negotiable on experience


----------



## tris78

name: Tristan Gaskell
age: 34
job experience: chef, hotels restraunts bar waiting on hotel mangement.

18 years experience in the catering trade living in the costa blanca willing to relocate if the right job turns up


----------



## littlecritterz

NAME:Caira Smith
OCCUPATION: TEFL teacher or Customer Service Advisor or Animal Care Assistant
EXPERIENCE: voluntary TEFL teaching with a local charity, several years experience in a call centre, several years experience managing a rescue centre/pet sitting business
AVAILABILITY: July 2013
LOCATION: Fuente de Piedra, Mollina, Humilladero, Antequera or within commuting distance of these areas.


----------



## lisa-marie

Name: Lisa-Marie
Occupation: Domestics
Experience: cooking, cleaning, reception/pa work, waiting, bar
Availability: urgently 15th June 2013
Area: frigiliana


----------



## jussie76

NAME: Justine Joseph
OCCUPATION: PA
EXPERIENCE: 10 years in Financial Services admin
AVAILABILITY: This summer onwards
LOCATION: Gibraltar/Costa Del Sol - relocating from UK


----------



## ted14

*Looking for any work in Alicante, Spain*

Name: Ted Green

Occupation: Farm hand, admin assistant, waiter bar person

Experience: Have worked in offices and bars for a couple of years, travelled and worked on finca's/farms fruit picking, de-stoning paddocks etc for a while too

Availability: Immediately 7 days a week

Location: Parcent and surrounding, Alicante


----------



## thegavs

Good Morning!

First post so it may as well be here

NAME: Jordan Gavaghan
OCCUPATION: Commercial Removal Consultant, Sales Consultant, Bouncy Castle Hire Man! 
EXPERIENCE: Quite a bit, a lot of experience in face to face sales, 6 years relocations experience, 'Innovative Young Chap' is how i've been described before! 
AVAILABILITY: May 20th 
LOCATION: Javea and Surrounding


----------



## Angelw1ngs

*Looking for work*

Name: Sara Thomson

Occupation: Tefl teacher/Chef/Barmaid/Administrator

Experience: Qualified to NVQ Level 2 in catering & 5 years experience.120 hour Tefl course.Teaching in peru for 3 months volunteer work. Administrator. Speak Spanish also.

Availability:Immediately


Location:In Andalusia Fuengirola/Malaga/Torremolinos/Benalmadena. Willing to relocate for TEFL work.


----------



## youngagepensioner

NAME:Belinda at Newbridge Pets
OCCUPATION:Home and Pet Sitters

EXPERIENCE: Five years in Spain and UK, experienced with dogs, cats, birds, fish, reptiles, rodents and chickens. Husband and Wife team. REFERENCES CAN BE SUPPLIED.

AVAILABILITY:By negotiation
LOCATION:UK, but will travel!


----------



## DMD42

Name: Debbie Dow
Occupation: Qualified teacher (SEN and mainstream experience), PE SPECIALIST (qualified to coach various sports too), ABA THERAPIST, recently qualified TEFL teacher- would possibly be looking for a teaching assistant role or language assistant role to begin with...
Experience: have worked in education for 9 yrs- 6 yrs ABA therapist, 1 year teacher training in mainstream school and 2 years teaching in a SEN setting
Availability: August onwards
Location: anywhere in the Fuengirola to Marbella area


----------



## kellythomas

NAME: Mr Kelly Thomas
OCCUPATION: Driver, Cleaner, Catering, Roofing, Guttering, Exterior Painting
EXPERIENCE: In all of above
AVAILABILITY: ASAP
LOCATION: Calahonda


----------



## Daniel_parkes

*Job wanted*

Daniel Parkes
Healthcare assistant NHS hospital, bar work and general labouring jobs, full clean driving licence 
AVAILABILITY:7 days a week
LOCATION:costa del sol, marbella area


----------



## billc

NAME: Diane C
OCCUPATION: IT professional
EXPERIENCE: 25 Years analyst/programmer on financial and CRM systems, ORACLE, SAGE, many different database SQL and reporting tools.
AVAILABILITY: By Negotiation. Currently working in the UK looking to move to join Husband who is relocating for work mid August
LOCATION: Cadiz / Jerez / Seville / Gibraltar

(details for my wife)


----------



## GerryFox

*Multi Skilled - Fuente Alamo*

NAME: Gerry Fox
OCCUPATION: IT (Oracle Database Speciality) / Photographer / Web Designer
EXPERIENCE: Many Years 
AVAILABILITY: 1 month notice (currently in UK can emigrate ) ...
LOCATION: Spain ... Murcia / Fuente Alamo / Los Acazares


----------



## danyel

NAME: Daniel Stanton

OCCUPATION: Actor/Acting Tutor/Writer/English teacher
EXPERIENCE: BA degree in Acting, one years experience of teaching, some article published in small publications.

AVAILABILITY: August 2014 onwards

LOCATION: Barcelona/Madrid


----------



## snowbunnyAnd

Wanted: waiter to work at wedding
Location: Perafita (85mins from Girona, 90mins from Barcelona)
Date: 7th September 2013

Will pay market rate.


----------



## christof

*Name:* Chris Maclean
*Occupation:* Telesales/Upholsterer (marine,Automotive,domestic,commercial,traditional), Barwork and customer services)
*Experience:* 10 years in upholstery, 1 year in barwork and 1 year in telesales
*Availability: * Immediately
*Location:* Fuengirola, Malaga


----------



## cairney27

NAME:Alistair Cairney
OCCUPATION:chef
EXPERIENCE:7 years
AVAILABILITY:25th october 2013
LOCATION:Estartit


----------



## happy_dude

*IT Consultant - Service Management*

NAME: Carl Wetton
OCCUPATION: IT Consultant - Service Management / Project Manager
EXPERIENCE: 18 years - internationally gained - ITIL V3 and Prince 2
AVAILABILITY: 1 month
LOCATION: Villena but can commute Valencia to Alicante


----------



## bwau39

Name: Byron Waughman
Occupation: CCTV Inspection Rig Leader (Drainage)
Experience: 5 years working on major road networks in UK, construction sites & domestic houses in London. Certified in Sewer Coding.
Availability: Start Of 2014.
Location: Currently live in UK. Looking to work anywhere in Spain.


----------



## diggerbow1

*Looking for work*

Name: Andy Bodilly.
Occupation: Digger Driverk/Dumper Driver/Fully Skilled Labourer/Motor Mechanic/Welder/Boatbuilder-Carpenter/1st-2nd Fix Carpenter.
Experience: 8yrs Certified Digger Driver/Dumper Driver/Fully Skilled Labourer.Motor Mechanic since 16 years old. 6yrs Boatbuilding with Carpentry. 1st and 2nd Fix Carpentry 8yrs Experience with references. Have Welding Certificates.
Availability: 1st April 2014.
Location: Anywhere in Spain.


----------



## bokkie1

Name: Andrew Karlsson
Occupation: CNC machine operator/cylindrical grinder/Mechanical inspector
Experience: 15 years in the motor/aviation industry. Experience in Grinding, turning, milling and Inspection.
Availability: Flexible.
Location: Valencia, Barcelona, Northern or Southern Spain. Coastal areas


----------



## imexpat

Name: Jay R
Occupation: Wordpress Theme Developer, Web and Front End Developer / Mobile Website Developer, Programmer, Webmaster, Designer
Experience: 7 years web developer/programmer, 2 years wordpress theme developer, 7 years web and print ads designer
Availability: Anytime.
Location: Philippines


----------



## Blake_n_Leo

Name: Blake H
Occupation: HGV driver, crane, tipper, haulage. Roofer
Experience: 3years London and south east driving HGV. 5 years roofing. 
Availability: May 2014
Location: competa, 45mins commuting.


----------



## LesleyP

Name: Lesley Stirling
Occupation: Project Coordinator, Project Manager, Service Delivery
Experience: 15 years experience in Telecoms delivery, network infrastructure, managed service, team management. Willing to work in other industries than Telecoms.
Availability: Immediate
Location: Sitges, Barcelona


----------



## Gilberto Silva Brasil

*Bolsa de trabajo*

Nombre: Gilberto Silva
Ocupación: Educador físico, entrenador personal, entrenador de fútbol, entrenador de fitness.
Experiencia: 5 años de experiencia en el entrenador personal, culturismo instutor, entrenamiento de fuerza, condición física, entrenamiento de fútbol.
Disponibilidad: octubre 2014 
Ubicación: toda España


----------



## raimik

*Home Care Assistant*

Name: Raime
Position: Home Care Assistant, Housekeeper, Lifestyle Assistant
Current Work: NHS - Domestic Assistant, Preston Hospital UK
Driving Licence and own car 
Fluent English - Basic Spanish
Available from May


----------



## mooseingles

Name: Ben
Occupation: marketing, inside sales, purchasing, teaching
Experience: worked large and small companies. Experienced in phone sales, drafting marketing materials, purchasing, TEFL for teaching english
Availability: Sept 2014
Location: madrid


----------



## Economist

Name: David
Occupation: Economics, Econometrics, Finance, Data Analysis. [Looking for all categories of jobs including Hotel Jobs] 
Experience: Masters in Economics from Germany. Less than one year experience in consulting (recent). More than one year experience general labor jobs (old). 
Availability:immediately
Location: Anywhere in Spain [current: Rawalpindi Pakistan], will travel


----------



## Sandy7

Name : Sandie
Occupation : Activity leader, singer 
Experience : 5 years exgerience in leisure centre, fascinated by singing and sport
Availability : Immediately 
Location : Area around Benalmadena


----------



## McneelBrian

NAME: Mcneel Brian.
OCCUPATION: Accountant
EXPERIENCE: 7+ Years
AVAILABILITY: Full Time
LOCATION:Madrid


----------



## Brian_Watson

*Work wanted*

NAME: Brian Watson
OCCUPATION: Primary School Teacher (UK and IRL registered)
EXPERIENCE: 3 yrs (1 yr qualified)
AVAILABILITY: Aug 2014 for full time 
LOCATION: South /East/ West Coast.


----------



## Canadian with Labrador

NAME: Sapna
OCCUPATION: ESL Teacher (TESL Certified, MSc. in Applied Linguistics from Oxford), Private tutor, homework help for primary/secondary school students studying at international schools in English
EXPERIENCE: 10+years private tutoring, classroom teaching experience at British Council accredited schools, ran private tutoring company in Canada for several years
AVAILABILITY: September 2014 
LOCATION: Barcelona


----------



## JPRocks

Name: Jason Rocks
Occupation: Web Designer/SEO/Consultant, Yard Groom
Experience: Over 8 years experience in professional internet usage. Able to be back end Administrator for websites. Use WordPress to design websites and understand code. 5 years experience in groom work. Can muck out,turn out, feed, maintenance
Availability: Immediately 7 days a week
Location: Costa Del Sol covering both the coast and inland


----------



## Frank bcn

Name: Frank
Occupation: Teacher, secondary level/ Middle School/ High School
Experience: 10+ years full time, Teaching Credential, Bachelor's and Master's Degree
Availability: July 2014
Location: Barcelona


----------



## peoplefoundry

POSITION: Senior PHP Backend Developer (Permanent)
COMPANY NAME: The People Foundry Ltd
LOCATION: Barcelona
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: OO PHP, Zend, Symfony
WHEN AVAILABLE: Ongoing
GUIDE SALARY: to Euro45k

Permanent position at a very good company in Barcelona.


----------



## scots1

NAME: Scott
OCCUPATION: Self employed mechanic / Motor trader, Coach driver, Karaoke host
EXPERIENCE: 22 years experience in motor trade (no certs), full PSV/PCV driving licence - Karaoke host with own equipment & lighting etc
AVAILABILITY: 2014
LOCATION: Scotland currently - South Spain area very soon, just tying up loose ends here firstly.


----------



## cameron1

*Name:* Cameron
*Occupation:* Graphic Designer (but interested in new experiences...!)
*Experience:* Degree in Product Design from London, 2+ years working as a graphic designer. Also have experience working on public events, running workshops in schools, working in biomedical laboratory, working in a call centre. *Willing to do anything!*
*Availability:* Immediate (I have NIE & Social Security, so ready to go!)
*Location:* Palma de Mallorca


----------



## sllewnomis

Name: Simon Wells
Occupation: Plumbing and heating Engineer/technician
Experience: 3.5 years at college to gain level 3 NVQ, unvented hot water certificate, Gas Safe registration and qualification, UK water regulations certified, 6 years on-the-job experience and knowledge.
Availability: A few months notice.
Location: Currently UK but looking and willing to relocate to any Spainish location.


----------



## AnnaSophiaA

NAME: AnnaSophiaA.
OCCUPATION: English/Spanish translator/interpreter; english/spanish private tutor; model; waitress; babysitter.
EXPERIENCE: Years experience in all fields, CV with specifications and references available.
AVAILABILITY: From August 2014.
LOCATION: Granada, Granada, Spain.


----------



## midmurph

*Work needed*

Name: Gary Murphy
Occupation: Odd job man/ Labourer/Barwork
Experience: Labourer in U.K. 7 years barman
Availability: From August 25th
Location: Jalon or surrounding 

Reliable 48 yr old can turn hand to most things. Need help? contact me.


----------



## StephenK23

Name: Stephen
Experience: IT Technician 3 years, Data entry experience 1 year, receptionist, office work and administrator work. Willing to do anything!
Availability: Immediate
Location: Anywhere 

Messagee meee!


----------



## stefanierussell

*Job wanted*

NAME: Stefanie Russell
OCCUPATION: Receptionist/Secretary
EXPERIENCE: Worked in high end Estate agencies in central London as well as prestigious dr´s surgery in Chelsea
AVAILABILITY: Immediately
LOCATION: Malaga area


----------



## RichardDavis

*Looking for work*

Name: Karen McEntegart
Occupation: Cleaner 
Experience: A reliable, punctual, trust worthy, hard working and conscientious cleaner. References available on request.
Availability: Immediate 
Location: Golf Del Sur area, Tenerife


----------



## mrssmith2014

Name: Mrs Smith
Occupation: Accountant
Experience: Qualified Senior Accounting Technician, Part qualified Certified Chartered Accountant. 5 years experience with FTSE 250 company, looking to relocate. 
Availability: March 2015
Location: Anywhere in the Canary Islands


----------



## khaoist

Name: Sean
Occupation: carpenter/ Joiner/ woodworker.
Experience: 30+ years experience in woodworking. Skilled in many aspects or the world of woodworking, as well as many other related skills in the areas of building/construction/manufacturing.
Availability: September 2014
Location: Currently in Granada, but willing to travel. I´m likely to spend some time in the Madrid area also.


----------



## Guy1969

*Uk Builder looking for work*

NAME: Guy Collins
OCCUPATION: Self Employed Builder
EXPERIENCE: 25 years NVQ & City & Guilds
AVAILABILITY: October
LOCATION: Currently Nottingham but will be travelling to spain in october


----------



## DizzyInSpain

NAME: Stephen Marsh
OCCUPATION: Non-Governmental-Organisation professional/ newly qualified TEFL teacher
EXPERIENCE: 15 years working for Amnesty International, Save the Children, Christian Aid, Shelter, European Commission and commercial private sector. Excellent IT/Database Skills, Webdesign/Content Management Systems/ Social Media, Project Management and Communications Skills.
AVAILABILITY: end October 2014
LOCATION: Castellon Region


----------



## niknakpaddywak3479

Name: Nichola 
Occupation: Administration, Customer Service, Cleaner. Will do most jobs.
Experience: Goverment administration job plus experience in hotels, offices and customer service. Can speak a little spanish but studying now.
Availability: Now
Location: Valencia


----------



## Kev5446

Name: Kevin
Occupation: TEFL teacher
Experience: 10 years teaching . Cambridge/TOEFL/IELTS 
Location:Girona/Serinya/Banyoles
Available:2015 school year


----------



## Gary00

*Looking for an Engineering/Technical job*

Name: Gary
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (but interested in new experiences...!)
Experience: Degree in Mechanical Engineering, 9 years working as a tool designer. 6 years working as a technician in the semiconductor industry. Conversational Spanish up to A2 level and improving.
Availability: Immediate (I have NIE & Social Security, so ready to go!)
Location: Madrid but willing to relocate.


----------



## ezmerelda

NAME: Zoe Gonzalez
OCCUPATION: Teaching Assistant/ Learner Support Assistant
EXPERIENCE: 2 years one to one as Learner Support Assistant / working in a classroom 
AVAILABILITY: TBA sept 2015 
LOCATION: any where in Spain
I can send a cv to anyone who has a possible job offer.


----------



## trossachselaine

*trossachselaine*

NAME: Elaine Bruce
OCCUPATION: Registered Nurse/ First Responder. References available. 
EXPERIENCE: over 20 years ranging from medical to emergency medicine. Studying Spanish
AVAILABILITY: Immediate 7 days per week
LOCATION: Malaga to Marbella


----------



## Robins92

NAME: Robins92
OCCUPATION: uPVC fitter/ General Property Maintenance 
EXPERIENCE: over 20 years fitting windows, doors and conservatories
AVAILABILITY: Mid February - 7 days per week
LOCATION: Almeria 50 km radius


----------



## Haggis4092

Position: someone to support 6 year old with homework
When: initially 2 evenings a week
Suit who: teenager/ young adult. English speaker
Salary: to be discussed
Location: Los Balcones


----------



## rob_degnan

*looking for work*

NAME: Rob Degnan
OCCUPATION: Teacher/Professional Musician (drums)/Author
EXPERIENCE: 5 years elementary school teaching experience/7 years preschool teaching experience/5 years social work experience with families/20 years experience as a professional musician/published 1 children's book Fife's Lessons: The Tao of Cool plus countless professional publications for in-school communication and a variety of other formats
AVAILABILITY: earliest September 2015/latest September 2016
LOCATION: Roses, Spain


----------



## curlyclaire

*PGCE & CELTA qualified English teacher*

NAME: Claire Gallagher
OCCUPATION: Teacher/Learning Support
EXPERIENCE: 10 years as English teacher (Key stage 3 & 4) and ESOL teacher. Experience of teaching English Language in UK, Italy and Spain. Have taught children aged 5 to 16, and adults. English Language teaching experience includes Beginner to Intermediate levels. Exams taught include Cambridge Young Learners, Proficiency Exams and First Certificate.
2012-2015 Teaching Assistant/Learning Support Assistant in UK. I have supported children from EYFS to Key Stage 3 (Year 11 secondary school). SEN experience includes Mild Learning Difficulties to Profound and Multiple Learning Difficulties, including personal care. Also mainstream classroom support at Key Stages 1 and 2.
Extensive support of young people with ASD, children and young adults up to age 19.
15 months as Private Home Tutor for teenage student with Aspergers' Syndrome, teaching History, Geography, RE and English up to GCSE level.
Private Tuition of English Key Stage 3.
AVAILABILITY: Possibly September 2015 or September 2016
LOCATION: Open to offers.


----------



## JShepherd

NAME: Josh 
OCCUPATION: Night Club Promotions Manager and Football Coach
EXPERIENCE: Worked for a company who provided promoters for several night clubs. Currently working for a night club promoting and hosting events.
FA level 2 qualified football coach. played at a professional and semi professional level in England, Australia and te Philippines . Currently coaching two semi professional clubs in England and worked in schools delivering sessions to kids.
AVAILABILITY: from the 23rd of March 2015.
LOCATION: Nerja, Malaga.


----------



## the'89sound

*Job seeking*

NAME: Luke Elmes
OCCUPATION: Unemployed
EXPERIENCE: Worked in customer service, sales, manual labour since 2007 when I left school and college
AVAILABILITY: Immediate
LOCATION: Barcelona, Costa Brava, Blanes, Lloret de Mar, Tossa de Mar, Girona

I recently moved to Blanes, Costa Brava in early January 2015 from London and I am looking for a job in any line of work really, but especially sales and/or customer service. Looking to start ASAP and can provide a CV on request. Willing to travel as far as Barcelona but in an ideal world Girona, Blanes, Lloret de Mar and surrounding area would be perfect.

All the best Luke Elmes.


----------



## cmr0329

Name: Carolyn
Occupation: Providing behavior support/teaching children with autism [ABA (Applied Behavior Analysis) Tutor]
Experience: B.Sc. Psychology, M.Sc. in Applied Behavior Analysis, have provided 1 to 1 instruction for children with autism in school and home settings
Availability: September
Location: Madrid


----------



## OliverHanson

NAME: Oliver Hanson
OCCUPATION: currently work in Media Research for a multinational
EXPERIENCE: 15 years in media/translation BUT looking to change - potentially interested in tourism / academic research / public policy / arts/culture / logistics - a role in these areas 
AVAILABILITY: one month's notice
LOCATION: currently in West Sussex but have a family base in Barcelona - can relocate easily


----------



## benburns

NAME:Ben Burns
OCCUPATION: Customer service
EXPERIENCE: NVQ in customer service, IT Qualified, Worked in food, Customer facing roles in retail selling high end technology, I'm a very good people person and I strive to deliver great customer service.
AVAILABILITY: Immediately 
LOCATION: Guardamar (I Can travel to surrounding areas)


----------



## raimik

Name: Raime Martinkova
Occupation: Shop Assistant, Beauty Consultant, Customer Service 10 years of experience
Housekeeping - Domestic Assistant - Cleaner 4 years of experience - 
Domestic Supervisor NHS UK - 1 year of experience
Qualified - Hotel Academy - Waiting Staff - with little of experience
Driving Licence B 
Location: Alicante and surrounding Areas
Thank you !!!


----------



## drblaliq

NAME: Dr.Bilal Iqbal
OCCUPATION: Dentist - Looking to relocate to Spain. Ambitious and motivated Dentist looking for English speaking Dental Clinic.
EXPERIENCE: 7 Months Currently and still working in the UK.
AVAILABILITY: Immediately & Full Time
LOCATION: England, UK


----------



## kingleonidas

*Technical Manager Seeking Relocation from UK to Spain*

NAME: Rob Sherali
OCCUPATION: Technical Delivery Manager, Scrum Master, Technical PM, Development and Support Manager
EXPERIENCE: 15-20 Years in IT from Developer to Dev/Support Manager
AVAILABILITY: Relocation immediate subject to negotiation
LOCATION: Barcelona/Coastal South Spain


----------



## Freedom51

Relocating to Spain in the Oria region From 1st October 2015
Looking for work
Experience: 
Villa and pet sitting ( including horses, dogs, cats, birds etc)
Floristry 
Gardening 
Personal care for elderly or disabled ( including live ins when required)


----------



## Deb1962

*Receptionist/Administration*

Experienced receptionist looking for work
Can also do waitress or shop work


----------



## Deb1962

*Receptionist/administration*

Looking for Reception or admin post
I can also waitress or bar work
Many years experience in all trades


----------



## amespana

Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## sgje2010

NAME: Sharon 
OCCUPATION: Assistant Manager of a distribution depot in UK
EXPERIENCE: 20 years administration/accounts. PA to Directors within banking industry
AVAILABILITY: 27/08/2015
LOCATION: Marbella to Gibralter (relocating to Manilva)
LOOKING FOR: Any type of full time administrative position - more than willing to interview via Skype prior to 27/08/2015


----------



## amespana

Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## sgje2010

Hi. Not enough as I've just started learning.


----------



## PurrfectFire

*Multi media designer*

NAME: Nadja Meyer
OCCUPATION: Graphic, Print & Web Designer, Photographer, PADI Divemaster, 
but open to other opportunities.
EXPERIENCE: 6-8 Years in graphics and diving. 
20 years general working experience in marketing, tech, tourism, 
translation, cafes, sales, customer support roles
Driving Licence A + B 
LANGUAGES: German, English, Dutch. Signed up for Spanish course starting September.
AVAILABILITY: Immediate
LOCATION: Living in Alhauhrin de la Torre. 40 minutes travel time is ok

Thanks for your time.


----------



## 2tins

*acr work*

NAME: Tommy
OCCUPATION: Air Conditioning and refrigeration
EXPERIENCE: 5 years
AVAILABILITY: 01/09/2015
LOCATION: Mallaga
LOOKING FOR: Any type of full time air con/refiregeration work


----------



## EmmiM

NAME: Emmi Mutanen
OCCUPATION: Business and administration
EXPERIENCE: 5 years in different areas. Customer service, playschool music teacher, volunteer at a youth center, cleaning...
LANGUAGES: Finnish native, English fluent, Spanish intermediate
AVAILABILITY: starting from 24.9.2015
LOCATION: Madrid \ Toledo

I am quick to learn any job that I can just get, I work hard and I'm flexible.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Simon2301

NAME: Simon
OCCUPATION: IT support Analyst
EXPERIENCE: Senior
AVAILABILITY: Immediate
LOCATION: South of Spain

Hi,

I have recently relocated to Spain from the UK and am currently living in Galicia but looking to move to the South of Spain.

I have over 10 years experience in the IT Industry and I believe the knowledge and skills built up during this time make me the perfect candidate for most support roles.

In my previous role as I was responsible for a team of 5 engineers supporting 500 staff and was responsible to introduce and maintain SLA's of 99% uptime of business critical systems. I also virtualised the entire environment which included 70 servers running MS Server 2008 - 2012, Exchange 2013, SQL 2012.

I am confident that I can bring this level of success with me to any company.

With my previous experience and expertise, I believe I can hit the ground running and start actively contributing to a business as soon as possible.

Please send me a private message with your email address if you would like a copy of my CV.

Regards
Simon


----------



## deborah48

*Hi everyone*

My partner and I are moving to gibralter and we are looking for work......
My partner is looking for any kind of work just so he can get foot in the door, but is a qualified painter and decorator, so if anyone could help or recommend any where there's work we would be grateful
thanks Debs and Alan


----------



## Staceee83

NAME: Stacy Nelson
OCCUPATION: Retail assistant
EXPERIENCE: Telesales (insurance ind.), Customer Service, Retail.
AVAILABILITY: Completely flexible
LOCATION: Any location. Have not moved to Spain as yet but I am looking for the perfect 
opportunity to start a new life and thought i would put myself out there for offers!


----------



## chelsea666

*Consider all options*

Just returned to Europe after Eight years working in the Canadian Hospitality Industry

NAME: Peter
OCCUPATION:Hotel/bar/restaurant/tourism Management
EXPERIENCE:Experience in all of the above occupations, nothing to big or small! Very flexible! Plus Airline and transportation industries.
AVAILABILITY:Would need a months notice.
LOCATION:Any where in Spain, flexible and willing to look at any options.

Many thanks


----------



## Artemoleinik

NAME: Artem. 
OCCUPATION: handyman. 
EXPERIENCE: hour 10/ day 75/ full time 
AVAILABILITY: Immediate / also looking for a full time job 
LOCATION: fuengirola, la cala de mijas, riviera, calahonda, elviria, marbella.


----------



## KatyLiam29

I have 2 years experience as Dental Nurse Looking to work in Barcelona can start from Jan 2015.


----------



## themonster

Name: Yen Vo
Occupation: currently studying spanish at the university, working as a freelance writer
Experience: freelance writing for over 4 years. I write in english
Availability: Immediate /looking for a part time job
Location: Zaragoza


----------



## mark_smith

*Looking for Work in South Spain*

NAME: Mark Smith
OCCUPATION: Graphic Designer/IT Support Analyst
EXPERIENCE: 10+ years
AVAILABILITY: Now
LOCATION: Algeciras. Will consider jobs in other areas of southern spain as I have my own transport.


----------



## PeterEden

NAME: Peter Eden
OCCUPATION: Management Accountant and Excel Guru
EXPERIENCE: 15+ years
AVAILABILITY: 9th November
LOCATION: Estepona - Can travel to Gibratar and Marbella or similar distance.

I am moving to Estepona on 9th November and will be looking for work from then. Happy to turn my skillset to anything really but my main roles is as a Management Accountatnt, and I am also an Advanced Excel user - writing Macros etc.


----------



## cantstayupright

*Looking for work in Catalunya*

NAME: Drew Jardine
OCCUPATION: Chef/ Barista
EXPERIENCE: 10 years
AVAILABILITY: Straight away
LOCATION: Girona/Barcelona. Will travel


----------



## Ani Wilson

NAME: Rob Wilson
OCCUPATION: IT Analyst
EXPERIENCE: Development, Analysis and Support functions in Financial Services (Foreign Exchange, Fund Administration, Insurance and Asset Servicing)
AVAILABILITY: From January 2016
LOCATION: Sant Cugat and areas. Willing to travel.


----------



## haza

Harry Hewlett
Construction-blocklaying, rendering, plastering/English Teacher
Qualified to NVQ Level 2 with 10 years experience/Cambridge CELTA Certificate - qualified in 2012 but so far experienced in private lessons only/ speak spanish to a good level
Located in Tortosa, Tarragona


----------



## dooncolorfulhil

NAME: Ciaran Laverty OCCUPATION: Work on behalf of an entertainment company in Nice, France. EXPERIENCE: Billingual, bar/entertainment, customer service, administration, human resources. 9 years. AVAILABILITY: As soon as possible.LOCATION: Málaga, Cádiz, Alicante, San Sebastián, Santander.


----------



## jonoiv

*NAME*: Jonathan Lewis
*OCCUPATION*: Web designer / Tech support / Web Animation
*EXPERIENCE*: Graduate at Sheffield Hallam, in computing visualisation. Recent exp in Wifi, network and broadband Tech support at Plusnet in UK for 3.5 years until 2013. Then working on web design, animation for myself trading as http://phire.uk. Not currently looking for freelance work through my website but full time employment. 
*AVAILABILITY*: ASAP - can work anytime, any shifts. 
*LOCATION*: Barcelona - willing to travel upto 2 hours each way.


----------



## Michael_Algorfa

*Looking for Work*

POSITION:Bus Driver/Roofer's mate/Labour/sales/bar work/cleaning/ Fruit Picking
LOCATION:Im in Algorfa. Near Quesada/torrieveja/La Marina
EXPERIENCE: CPC until 2021/Nvq level 2 in Single Ply & Waterproofing/ I have 7 years experience in door to door sales back in the UK
WHEN AVAILABLE:Straight away


----------



## Nadia89

*Benalmadena*

I am looking to re-locate to Spain - Benalmadena area in April/May for the Summer period, or longer.

I am ideally looking for a seasonal Bar job. I am English, but have spent time in Spain, know some of the language even if this is limited.

NAME: Nadia Willott
OCCUPATION: Learning & Development Consultant / Project Trainer
EXPERIENCE: 5 years Bar/Waitress Experience. Regulated insurance industry in UK.
AVAILABILITY: From April/May onwards
LOCATION: Benalmadena / Arroyo or close to


----------



## tennisproinbarcelona

*Tennis Coach*

NAME: Vimal Kirthi
OCCUPATION: Tennis Coach
EXPERIENCE: 11 Years
AVAILABILITY: Immediate
LOCATION: Barcelona


----------



## jojobear

*Job Hunting*

NAME: Joe
OCCUPATION: Travel Agent with a Bachelors Degree in Business Administration
EXPERIENCE: 10 Years as a Travel Agent and just graduated University last year
AVAILABILITY: Fall 2016
LOCATION: Barcelona 
Currently living in USA. I"m Fluent English learning Spanish to be fluent on arrival in Spain from USA.


----------



## karl2005united

*Looking for work*

NAME: Karl Skinner
OCCUPATION: IT Teacher &Network management & Plasterer
EXPERIENCE: 15 years teaching and Network Management 3 years as a Plasterer
AVAILABILITY: Next 3 months
LOCATION: Granada


----------



## kenny1781

*Looking For Work in Málaga*

Name: Kenny
Occupation: Cabin Crew
Experience: 8 years as Cabin Crew for British Airways, 7 years as Retail Manager. Also have experience in call centres.
Availability: Immediate
Location: Málaga


----------



## klučinazčr

*Looking for a work - summerjob*

Name: Jan
Occupation: Nothing specific, summerjob
Experience: Havent really worked yet, in the middle of college, handsome boy, skilled in fitness, english speaking, Microsoft office, fast-learner, creative.
Availability: 1.7.2016 - 30.8.2016 perhaps one week earlier - or leaving later.
Location:SNIP


----------



## townheadrose

*Looking for work - Malaga, Ibiza, Alicante, Balearic Islands.*

NAME: Rhona Wade-Hughes
OCCUPATION: TEFL, bar worker, waitress, office accounts assistant.
EXPERIENCE: I have worked as a TEFL for the past 10 months. I worked in 3 busy pubs for a year and a half. I covered maternity leave as an office accounts assistant for 9 months. Before this I had been waitressing for 2 years. 
AVAILABILITY: I am available from the 15th of July. 
LOCATION: South of Spain and Balearic Islands.


----------



## Manumanos

NAME:Manuel Pinto
OCCUPATION:SEO, content manager, content translator (spanish/english)
EXPERIENCE:2 years and a half
AVAILABILITY:Full time
LOCATION:Barcelona center


----------



## FarFlungAussie

NAME: GLENN
EXPERIENCE: 30+ years in IT/management/administration
AVAILABILITY: immediate
LOCATION: Barcelona (live Vallès Occidental)
SALARY: negotiable


----------



## monterouk

*Looking for work in madrid*

NAME: Susana Montero
OCCUPATION: Events planner/organizer/PA
EXPERIENCE: 20 years in planning & organizing events. 6 years as a general manager and 5 years of PA work. Dual nationality. 
AVAILABILTY: immediately. Part time/full time or freelance.
LOCATION: Madrid Region


----------



## Jorge O

Name: Jorge Ochoa

Occupation: Food & Beverage Management/Marketing

Experience: Began waiting tables 9 years ago, and in 5 became a General Manager. I am well versed in all things related to customer service, food/bev ordering and quality, local and national marketing, Profit & Loss, Human Resources, and everything else related to the Food & Beverage industry. Prior to my time in restaurants, I was 1 on 1 counselor to troubled youth, a shipping supervisor for a clothing company, and a sales/marketer for Directv. I also attended Northeastern University in Boston shortly, for Political Science. 35 years old.

Availability: Relocating in Mid February. Flexible hours.

Location: Bilbao area


----------



## Josesyana

*Looking for work after coming back from Canada*

NAME: Jose Sanchez Repiso.
OCCUPATION: Tilesetter, Painter and English-Spanish Interpreter and Translator. 
EXPERIENCE: Professional tilesetter, painter and Interpreter and Translator experience for more than 5 years. References available. 
AVAILABILITY: Immediately, 7 days a week. 
LOCATION: National and International.


----------



## Dazroberts1

Name: Darren Roberts 
Occupation: Salesman 
Experience: Over 2 years working in the sales department of a computer software company based in Spain 
Availability: late February 
Location: Valencia to Javea area


----------



## jeffcaz02

*chef*



lauramcg said:


> (Am I putting this in the right place sorry? )
> 
> Name: Laura McGuinness
> Occupation: Waitress, Bar Person & Make-up Artist
> Experience: Qualified NVQ Level 2, HNC & HND Make-up Artistry (5yrs exp. Make-up) (8yrs exp. Bar)
> Availability: Immediately 7 days a week
> Location: Alicante, City Centre


Jeffrey Busby
Occupation Executive chef/ Head Chef /catering manager
looking for work in Andalucía.
Needs Permanent as looking to move permanent once work located
I am a 48year old who has served 17 years in the Royal Navy. over 22years in total in the catering industry. I also trained and attained my master-ship in bakery and confectionary.
Available ASAP
BUY A FLIGHT PACK MY CASE IM THERE.........


----------



## ashwin1711

Hi,
My name is Ashwin. I am from India and my wife is from Hungary. We got married in Hungary after that we went back to India. Now I have got job in Madrid so would like to know which kind of visa I should apply from India to get me permission to work in Spain.
Please help me.
Regards


----------



## silvanaj

Name: Silvana Juliao Recaman
Occupation: preschool or primary teacher, or english teacher. 
Experience: 3 years
Availabilty: immediately 
Location: All of Spain


----------



## JimZilla

*Looking to relocate*

Name: Jim McMurtry
Occupation: Network Engineer, construction (roofing, plumbing, tiling, landscape gardening), sales.
Experience: 2 years, 10 years, 1 year.
Availabilty: immediately. 
Location: All of Spain


----------



## Matpache

NAME: Matthew Pache
OCCUPATION: bar staff/ maintenance
EXPERIENCE: several years working in busy bars and maintaining hotels in the French alps
AVAILABILITY: now
LOCATION: Malaga/Fuengirola/Mijas


----------



## yelhsapohsib

Ashley Bishop
Microsoft Certified Professional, Sports Coach(PE,Sports development)
5years(MCPS) 10years(Sports)
Available ASAP
Alicante-Valencia willing to travel.


----------



## kcramp

NAME: Kimberley Cramp
OCCUPATION: Bar/ Restaurant - FLUENT English & German speaking
EXPERIENCE: Assistant Hospitality Manager
AVAILABILITY: 7 days a week - very flexible
LOCATION: Nerja, Torrix, Sayalonga


----------



## HJGarcia

*Looking for a job*

NAME: Hartley John Garcia
OCCUPATION: Sales Executive (recent)
EXPERIENCE: More than 8 years working experience in Philippines
AVAILABILITY: To be discuss 

NAME: Ann Marifel Garcia
OCCUPATION: Administrative Assistant (recent)
EXPERIENCE: More than 8 years working experience in Philippines Banking
AVAILABILITY: To be discuss 

LOCATION: Both of us are currently working here in Dubai, UAE definitely willing to relocate to Spain :cheer2:

Thank you!


----------



## PaulT17

*Looking for relocate*

NAME: Paul Turley
OCCUPATION: Refractory Engineer
EXPERIENCE: 30+ years working on all types of heat treatment furnaces, kilns, industrial boilers and incinerators. I have spent the last 20 years in upper management, but don't mind being hands on.
AVAILABILITY: 1 month
LOCATION: Estepona or surrounding.


NAME: Baaska Turley
OCCUPATION: Nail Technician/Beautician
EXPERIENCE: 6 years. I have worked in various Nail salons and have experience in all areas.
AVAILABILITY: 1 month
LOCATION: Estepona

We are looking to move as soon as we can with our 10 year old son to be near to our family.
Paul is also an FA Level 2 football coach and would like to start running a junior team when we get settled.


----------



## sascha2890

Malcolm Turner
Retired Electrical Engineer / Project Manager
30 Years
Available now
Nerja area

Looking for part time work. Any field considered from driving to management.
Own transport and computer. Can work from home.


----------



## camatt

*Looking for work in Mallorca*

Name: Dave Martin
Occupation: Admin, Clerical, Data Capture, Article Writing, Anything home based preferably
Experience: MS Word, Excel, Access, Powerpoint, Project Management (Computer Software)
Availability: immediate, 7 days
Location: Mallorca (SE)


----------



## jasonac

NAME: Jason Smith 
Occupation: Sea / Air freight operations, Customs Broking.
EXPERIENCE: 15 yrs experience in warehousing, forklift, operations, customer service, airfreight/seafreight both import and export, recently completed a 2 year Diploma in customs brokerage.
AVAILABILITY: end of July 2018 (full time Monday to Friday)
LOCATION: Murcia to Alicante, will travel


----------



## MandyW

*Available for work*

NAME: Mandy Watson
OCCUPATION: HR / Recruitment / Administration / Secretary / P.A
EXPERIENCE: Over 5 years Recruitment experience in Oil and Gas Sector, prior to that worked as Personal Secretary in Medical Industry. Strong admin / audio typing skills.
HNC Legal Studies, Certificate in Recruitment Practice.
AVAILABILITY: April 2018
LOCATION: Alhaurin de la Torre (willing to travel) 

I have a basic understanding of Spanish and can get by day to day, I am currently self-tutoring.
Hold NIE 
Full Time or Part Time positions considered
I can also work from home as have laptop, printer and fibre optic broadband.


----------



## Guvna01

NAME; Ben Malpus
OCCUPATION; Hydraulic hose engineer
EXPERIENCE; 22 yrs experience in hydraulics and plant
AVAILABILITY; April 2018
LOCATION; Willing to relocate to any part of spain


----------



## themonster

NAME; Yen
OCCUPATION; junior web developer
EXPERIENCE; sin experience
AVAILABILITY; April 2018
LOCATION; Willing to relocate to any part of spain


----------



## Stuartkh

*Looking for work Costa Blanca*

Hi,

I am currently living in Malta after living and working in Spain for 17 years. My job is short term so I am looking to return to Spain most probably after May 2018. I am looking to see if there is work available in an area where I have friends.

NAME: Stuart Harvey
OCCUPATION: Former UK Police officer now working in fraud role in online gaming
EXPERIENCE: Police, private investigator, fraud manager, golf competition organiser, part time sports writer and some time presenter on local radio.
AVAILABILITY: From June 2018.
LOCATION: Prefer Javea, Denia or Jalon areas but open to other areas if available. Have experience of living in Barcelona so would return there too.


----------



## montuiiri

*Work in Mallorca*

Hi
Currently live in Birmingham but looking for work in Mallorca as I have an apartment out there.

NAME: Will (Age 33)
OCCUPATION: Travel/Tourism
EXPERIENCE: Previous work in retail and for tour operators. I have a degree in tourism business management. Any work considered including tourism, retail and bar/cafes. English native but also have enough Spanish knowledge to get by and willing to learn more.
AVAILABILITY: April 18th onwards
LOCATION: Mallorca


----------



## guso

*Looking for work in Costa del Sol*

Hello

I am currently living in Benalmadena Costa and therefore looking for a job in the surrounding area. Hold NIE and Spanish Permanent Residency. 

Name: Gustavo Ampuero
Occupation: Digital Marketing Specialist / Performance Marketing / Lead Geenerator
Experience: 10 + yrs experience in Display, Email, Mobile, SEM and Social Advertising
Availability: Immediately - 5 days/week
Location: Costa del Sol - Malaga to Gibraltar


----------



## MandyW

Hello,

I am looking for full time work with immediate effect. 

I live in Alhaurin de la Torre, have NIE, residency and social security number.

Name: Mandy
Occupation: HR / Recruitment / Administration / Secretary
Experience: Over 10 years experience in the above, laterly 6 years experience working in recruitment within the oil and gas industry in Scotland
Availability: Immediate
Location: Alhaurin de la Torre
Key Skills Include: fluent English, intermediate Spanish, audio typing, copy typing, proficient in Microsoft Office, fast typing speed whilst being accurate!


----------



## geoffafa

Hey fellow Expats,

*Name:* Geoffrey Chandler

*Occupation:* Online Growth Strategist and Full Stack Website Developer

*Experience:* 9 Years of online experience since building my first business website.

*Availability:* Check my calendar: https://calendly.com/geoffchandler

*Location:* Málaga Spain or remotely

*Key Skills and Services Offered:* Experienced in full-stack website design, social media marketing, SEO optimization, email marketing, Ecommerce platforms, B2B/B2C online sales strategies, online growth hacks, content creation, marketing deliverables, infographics, online business customer relations and photography/videography. Fluent English and proficient Spanish speaker.

Please visit my website for more information or contact me via PM/website: https://www.geoffchandler.com

Cheers,
G


----------



## Elyles

geoffafa said:


> Hey fellow Expats,
> 
> *Name:* Geoffrey Chandler
> 
> *Occupation:* Online Growth Strategist and Full Stack Website Developer
> 
> *Experience:* 9 Years of online experience since building my first business website.
> 
> *Availability:* Check my calendar: https://calendly.com/geoffchandler
> 
> *Location:* Málaga Spain or remotely
> 
> *Key Skills and Services Offered:* Experienced in full-stack website design, social media marketing, SEO optimization, email marketing, Ecommerce platforms, B2B/B2C online sales strategies, online growth hacks, content creation, marketing deliverables, infographics, online business customer relations and photography/videography. Fluent English and proficient Spanish speaker.
> 
> Please visit my website for more information or contact me via PM/website: https://www.geoffchandler.com
> 
> Cheers,
> G




G, good luck. I do know that Spaniards are required to be hired over foreign job seekers. However, I would hope it is different in the Tech industry. You might want to research going Autónomo and paying into the system.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## denison14

NAME: Alex
OCCUPATION: High School Teacher OR Customer Service Representative
EXPERIENCE: 3 years of Teaching Experience/ 6 years of CSR experience
AVAILABILITY: Looking for work starting in September, 2019
LOCATION: In the Madrid, Malaga and Valencia triangle


----------



## jeanmademyday

Name: Janedy L.
Occupation: English Customer Service Representative / Waitress
Experience: English Customer Service Representative (3+ years, Current Job) / Waitress (approximately 1 year in total)
Availability: Immediate / looking for a full time job
Location: Philippines to Malaga

Creative. Organized. Ability to research analyze and solve problems. Ability to multi-task. Excellent English communication skills, both written and verbal. Basic Math. Computer Literate (experience with Word, Excel and Outlook). Obsessed with cleanliness.


----------



## mat.roberts93

NAME: Mathew Roberts
OCCUPATION: Carpenter / Landscaper
EXPERIENCE: 8 Years
AVAILABILITY: October 2019
LOCATION: Madrid

Got level 1 & 2 Carpentry and Bench joinery and spent the last 8 years in the construction industry mainly working in Landscaping. Have my own landscaping company with employees but looking to make the move to Madrid end of September beginning of October. I am however coming with the intentions of studying and finishing my accounting qualifications. Need a job to help me land on my feet on the other side. More than happy to give more details on request.


----------



## haloona

*Looking for work in Tarragona*

NAME: Helen Cherry
OCCUPATION: EFL teacher and trainer
EXPERIENCE: 30 years
AVAILABILITY: from end of October
LOCATION: Tarragona

Willing to do full or part time.


----------



## hsharr

Posting for my wife. She was a registered nurse in the US, also with Spanish-to-English translation experience. Looking for work while waiting for the homologation process for her nursing license (which might take a whole year). Probably can't be a nurse without the license but hoping for something medical-adjacent or translation.

Authorized to work, has NIE and social security number. Already registered as autonomo but not finding many translation jobs so far.

NAME: Lily Shield
OCCUPATION: Nurse, translator
EXPERIENCE: 3 years experience as freelance translator, 4 years experience as a nurse in hospital and outpatient settings including informal medical interpretation from Spanish
AVAILABILITY: part-time, full-time, freelance translation
LOCATION: Barcelona


----------



## Marjgord

Name: Marjorie
Occupation: Lawyer
Experience : UK qualified solicitor with 25 years experience, Irish citizen, fluent Spanish speaker 
Availability: looking to relocate within next 6 months 
Location: Malaga or surrounds

thanks for any tips or guidance! 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## markitos132

I am looking for work in Bareclona region

Name: Mark K.
Occupation: Just finished studies / Masters in Tourism Management and Development - Teaching english and french
Experience: Various student placements (approximately1 year in total)
Availability: Immediate /looking for a full time job
Location: Barcelona,Barcelona


----------



## Rob Escoces

NAME..Rob Hartley
OCUPATION.. Musician, Guitar tech, Contacts manager Forestry and Construction.
EXPERIENCE.. Many years in all of the above, fluent Spanish.
AVAILABILITY.. October 2020
LOCATION.. Alicante area


----------

